# Dandelions and Ag Tires



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Dandelion rubber plantations?

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/theyre-making-tires-out-of-dandelions-really-ben-potter/


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

And to think I spent all those years and dollars killing broadleaf weeds in my orchard grass.

Ralph


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

*But as soon as we start to grow it as a crop than it wont grow worth a darn. But an interesting idea.*


----------

